# Backflow - watts vs appollo



## uute (Sep 24, 2010)

Any opinions on ease/cost of service on backflow preventers? Looking at 2" reduced pressure zone valves - watts 009 vs apolllo 200series.

Are the single access watts more difficult/expensive to service during testing? Seems like it may be easier to service one check at a time on the appollo valves as needed.

Any reliability issues? Either more resistant to silt?

Thanks
uute


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Get a Wilkins 975XL....


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

uute said:


> Any opinions on ease/cost of service on backflow preventers? Looking at 2" reduced pressure zone valves - watts 009 vs apolllo 200series.
> 
> Are the single access watts more difficult/expensive to service during testing? Seems like it may be easier to service one check at a time on the appollo valves as needed.
> 
> ...


Would you post a intro please. Tell us about yourself, work wise.

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

uute said:


> Any opinions on ease/cost of service on backflow preventers? Looking at 2" reduced pressure zone valves - watts 009 vs apolllo 200series.
> 
> Are the single access watts more difficult/expensive to service during testing? Seems like it may be easier to service one check at a time on the appollo valves as needed.
> 
> ...


Yes / Yes / Not really / Yes / No
You're welcome
Matt


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Airgap said:


> Get a Wilkins 975XL....


 
I agree. Wilkins 975XL are not that expensive and easy to test and repair.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I will never install a Watts 009, the only Watts RPZ worth installing is the 909. Between the two you listed I would go with the Appollo valve. Appollo makes a very good valve.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

How bout the 919


----------



## uute (Sep 24, 2010)

Thank you fellas, 

I'll look into Wilkins and dump the 009

uute


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> I agree. Wilkins 975XL are not that expensive and easy to test and repair.


I feel the same


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Personally, I like the watts and can get the parts easily and testing is not a problem. As far as the apollo I have not used one yet. Just installed a wilkins last week. I took the wilkins apart and really liked how simple it will be to repair in the future. Just not sure how readily available the parts are.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

wilkins are cheap crap.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

i use Watts, wilkins are cheap crap


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Plumbducky said:


> Personally, I like the watts and can get the parts easily and testing is not a problem. As far as the apollo I have not used one yet. Just installed a wilkins last week. I took the wilkins apart and really liked how simple it will be to repair in the future. Just not sure how readily available the parts are.


Repair parts are easy to get...At least in my area.


----------

